# Platina floor corker



## jmyers63 (Aug 29, 2011)

I found a Platina floor corker for sale through craigslist list for $100. However, I can't find anything online that gives me any significant information on this unit or a base price. Does anyone have any input and/or now of a source these can be purchased new or can purchase parts from?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 29, 2011)

I never heard of it.


----------



## robie (Aug 29, 2011)

Is it a manually operated floor corker? That's a pretty high price for any used, manually operated floor corker.


----------



## Flem (Aug 29, 2011)

You can buy a new, Portugese floor corker for much less than that.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2011)

Never heard of that either.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2011)

jmyers63 said:


> I found a Platina floor corker for sale through craigslist list for $100. However, I can't find anything online that gives me any significant information on this unit or a base price. Does anyone have any input and/or now of a source these can be purchased new or can purchase parts from?



I had one when I lived in New York and I sold it about 12 years ago when I thought I would not make wine again. The one I had was a very good unit. I currently have an Italian floor corker and I feel the Platina was better. Some of the things I like better about it was;

1. It was made from welded bar stock, not tubular steel and screws.

2. The operating arm was one piece, not two like I now have.

3. Due to its design and material, it was heavier and did not move when being used.

One Caveat. I am talking about a model that I bought about 20 years ago. They may no longer be made the same way today.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2011)

Ahhh, sounds like one of thise things they just dont make like that anymore!


----------



## jmyers63 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds like something I wouldn't be able to get parts for if ever needed. I think I'll keep looking around.

I thought it might be something exceptional that I could pick up for $50. But I think I'll just keep looking for a Portugese or Italian corker at this point. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 30, 2011)

If the corker is near enough to you that you could take a look at it, I think it might be worth the trip. The only replacement parts you possibly would ever need are the parts for the "iris" and I suspect they are the same as is being sold today. Depeding on how much wine you make and bottle, you probably would not even have to worry about the iris. If you could get this unit for $50, it would be a better purchase than the Italian (about $120) or the Portugese (about $65), in my opinion. I have used both the Italian and the Platina and I would take the latter, hands down.


----------



## robie (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree concerning getting parts. The jaws can wear out and need replaced. What condition are they in right now. $100 is too much when you can get a brand new P. floor corker for $160.


----------

